# gracias por adelantado



## Carlston

Es correcto poner esto en una carta?.
Quiero poner "gracias por adelantado" = "thanks in advance"???, pero no se si para los angloparlantes es poco polite.

gracias
saludos


----------



## MarkLondres

Carlston said:
			
		

> Es correcto poner esto en una carta?.
> Quiero poner "gracias por adelantado" = "thanks in advance"???, pero no se si para los angloparlantes es poco polite.
> 
> gracias
> saludos


 
yes that's fine, "thank you in advance" is better if you want to be a bit more formal

MArk


----------



## Carlston

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> yes that's fine, "thank you in advance" is better if you want to be a bit more formal
> 
> MArk


 
muchisimas gracias


----------



## carlberto

hi! I wanted to know if it was appropriate to use the phrase "thanks in advance" at the end of a letter. And if it was correct, in what context could it be used?
Thanks!


----------



## Bienvenidos

It's perfectly appropriate and polite.  Of course there are other options, depending on the formality of the letter. Thanks in advance can be used, in my opinion, in any context. Something like, "Thanks in advance for your cooperation" in a formal business letter works just fine. 

*Bien*


----------



## carlberto

thanks, you've been really helpful!


----------



## zCharly

yo suelo usar ''thanks *a lot* in advance'', estaría correcto??
gracias


----------



## lix

Creo que gramaticalmente es correcto, pero suena muy, muy poco serio.


----------



## ScotiaTheOne

Also you may use:

Thanks in anticipation
(Since you are anticipating a reply and are HOPING to get it)


----------



## Pappu

Hola todos,

Como se traduce en espanol-

"Thanks in advance"

Esta es- "Gracias en adelante". No se es correcto o no

Muy urgente!!!!!

Gracias...............


----------



## mgwls

"Gracias de antemano"

No es literal pero capta el significado.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

O "gracias por adelantado".

"Gracias en adelante" es "thanks from now".


----------



## psychodelika star

Mas natural suena "gracias de antemano"


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Y para el que le gusta variar más, gracias desde ya. Sugerencia no traducción



E.P.


----------



## Kangy

^ Sí, concuerdo con esa


----------



## Brandy Noriega

what would be the right way to say thank you in advance...I was thinking either "Gracias avanzado" o "gracias adelantado"


----------



## Fedman3

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Brandy Noriega

Muchos Gracias...is it a normal way to say it or a formal way?


----------



## Fedman3

It's used both formally and informally.


----------



## Chulls

Yo diría: Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## pecosita

Gracias por adelantado.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## haroliano

Una pregunta.......una carta terminaría con 

"      Thank you in advance.

       Firma"

o
"      Thank you in advance. Best regards.
       Firma"

?

Saludos,
Harold


----------



## jrdioko

These are two phrases I always put at the end of letters. What is the most natural way to say "thanks in advance" and "thanks again."

Thanks in advance.


----------



## romarsan

Hola jrdioko.

Gracias anticipadas

Saludos


----------



## Agustín.traductor

You can say:
- desde ya, muchas gracias.
- agradezco su/tu respuesta.

Hope it helps!


----------



## jrdioko

Ok, that makes sense for "thanks in advance". What about "thanks again"?


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

De nuevo gracias
Gracias una vez más por...

Saludos


----------



## tulipán

¿Puede "gracias antemano" para "thanks in advance"?


----------



## Doktor Faustus

"Gracias de antemano" se dice en México, "Desde ya, muchas gracias" en Argentina.

Otra variante para _thanks again_ es *nuevamente gracias.*

Saludos.


----------



## jrdioko

Does "gracias de nuevo" work as well, or is it more often "de nuevo gracias"?


----------



## mellytta

Thanks in advance = Gracias de antemano (uso formal e informal)

Gracias por adelantado no está gramaticalmente incorrecto, pero no se usa (aunque se entiende perfectamente). "Gracias avanzado" y "Gracias adelantado" están incorrectos, no se usan en ningún caso.


----------



## tradnic

Veo que esto es de hace tiempo, pero ya que estaba buscando el significado de esto, y vi algunas propuestas por la traducción, quiero dejar la mía, ya que puede servir.

"de antemano, muchas gracias".


----------



## AngieCS

And, thanks in advanced?? is it okay?


----------

